# Best type of solder and soldering iron to use for leds?



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Simple question 
what is the best soldering iron and best wattage to use when soldering LED's and SMD's also what is the best type of solder to use for these apllications?


----------



## Old Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

I would use a 25W "pencil" soldering iron. I forget the brand I have but there are probably more brands available now. Mine has a replaceable tip and I use a small pointed tip. 

The solder I always used for electronic work was 60/40 tin/lead with a rosin core. It melts easily and flows well. The rosin is the flux; do NOT use an acid flux! It is best to use a clip-on heat sink next to the component.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok thanks. Luckily i already own a 25 watt soldering iron so i will not have to spend a lot to get enough supplies to star working on some led projects i have planned.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

since there is a word "best" in the title i will mention a soldering station. i always used pens but some time ago i got an older non digital weller station as gift. it is a dream to work with. the newer and better ones also have a fan - very usefill to solder those tiny SMD LEDs. 
i'm considering upgrading to digital station but for now can not justify the expence.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use 60/40 rosin core solder at .032 diameter.
I always file down my bulky irons. The smaller the better.
Don't keep us in suspense too long.


----------

